# Anyone with Success or Failure with Donor cycles @Procreatec, Madrid?



## wonka (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi all, 


I'm considering Donor cycle at Procreatec. Was any one successful? What are your thoughts? I'm always a bit suspicious of success claims, as clinics' results are not always independently verified as they are in the UK. 


Any experiences...?


MAny thanks


Beexxx


----------

